# Wreck of HMS Erebus Finding Confirmed



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

"A shipwreck uncovered beneath the icy wastes of northern Canada has been identified as long-lost HMS Erebus.
The Victorian-era vessel became part of nautical folklore after it vanished in the mid-19th Century.
Its captain, Sir John Franklin, had been searching for the fabled Northwest Passage.
Experts on Thursday confirmed that the wreck, discovered last month, was indeed the celebrated Royal Navy vessel.
"It is in astonishing condition,'' said search team member John Geiger, president of the Royal Canadian Geographical Society. "We're over the moon."
The ship set sail from England in 1845 under Sir John's command.
He was accompanied by a second ship, HMS Terror, captained by Francis Crozier.
Alongside Sir John were 128 officers ?, all of them aiming to find the elusive sea route linking the Atlantic to the Pacific via the Arctic seas off northern Canada.
The two vessels were last seen in the summer of that year bypassing whaling boats in Baffin Bay, off the coast of Greenland.
But soon afterwards, the ships vanished."

(Read)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-29457728


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm.yesterday.19:35.re:wreck of H.M.S.EREBUS.finding confirmed,thank you for posting this news.they have been searching for a long time to locate the wreck.great sonar photo.the wreck is in very shallow water,we will never know what happend to the crew,unless they find remains.it was a terrible end in the freezing waste.regards ben27


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

This discovery has caused some excitement in the steam locomotive preservation world. The main engines in Erebus and Terror were originally part of locomotives. They were possibly two 2-2-2s from the London and Croydon Railway, 'Archimedes' and 'Croydon', built by Rennie in 1838/9.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

I should think this will create ripples far beyond maritime interests. I was invited to play some English speaking parts in a play called "No Earthly Pole," written by Fred Johnston and performed in Galway. The title is from Tennyson's epitaph to Franklin, who was his uncle.

Fred put plenty of research into the writing, so I became quite well informed without having to make much effort.


----------

